# Topic preview setting?



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Is there any way that when I hover over the title of a topic, it can show me the first few lines of the first post, rather than just a window that says "new posts"? I had a look in my display settings but there doesn't seem to be anything to control that, and it's frustrating that when I see a post titled "can someone please help" or something unspecific like it, I can't see what it might be about without opening it up.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

In a word, no!! I asked a couple of years ago and told no


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, it would require phpBB who write the forum software, or an independent developer of mod package to develop some sort of pop up. Thinking further, "hovering" requires mouse movements as opposed to clicks being passed back to the forum from the user's device. It's not something we can develop I'm afraid.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

OK, thanks for the confirmation, I figured if it was possible to set a switch then I'd have found it in the settings somewhere. It's a pity, as other forums do it, though I've no idea whether they're phpBB or not. Presumably not.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It may be something working on top of a forum you've seen. Not saying it's impossible if someone has developed it. There's an advertising package that highlights words and displays a pop up but it doesn't display content of the forum topic. That would be some software installed in the server but separate to the forum. Have you got an example forum?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi John, VXR forum gives a preview.
http://www.vxronline.co.uk/forum/forumd ... rsa-VXR-(D)
Hoggy.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey there

As mentioned, this would be an additional to the forum software, called mods. It does exist for phpBB sites, but we need to find one compatible with the version on this site. Hopefully it will not conflict with anything else! Will let you know what we find. 

Dayle


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Thanks, I think it would be a good thing. One other example is moneysavingexpert.com, and possibly Retro Rides.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey there

I think I've found a compatible plugin - I still need for tech to verify that for me. Will update you when I hear back whether or not it is correct for us 

Dayle


----------

